# The Brits



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

They are ok but let's face it, tea instead of coffee?  They use the unnecessary U in many words and worst of all, they drive on the wrong side of the road!  But on the other hand they have some damn nice people.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2015)

They even *WALK* on the wrong side of the road according to Holly's pics.  LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> They even *WALK* on the wrong side of the road according to Holly's pics.  LOL



Hard to believe so many of us originated in such a backward society, huh?  *sooner or later I will pay for this*


----------



## Glinda (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not crazy about the Margaret Thatcher types or the obnoxious soccer fans but for the most part I love the Brits, their history, their culture, their accents, their food . . . Well maybe not their food.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm ignoring you two Guys....except to say.....this... :hiteachother:


Glinda..thank you my lovely...we're not keen on the soccer fans either they're a disgrace to our country and to our football teams whom they purport to support..of course the fans are not the problem it's the core element of hooligans that claim to be fans as an excuse to drink to excess and fight.. ...but thankfully I don't live anywhere near a football ground so I rarely ever get to see them except on the news..


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Yeah. I love 'em too. Great sense of humor.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

> hollydolly;312700]I'm ignoring you two Guys....except to say.....this... :hiteachother:




You can't ignore me.  You're my British GF!!!  :tongue:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> hollydolly;312700]I'm ignoring you two Guys....except to say.....this... :hiteachother:
> 
> 
> You can't ignore me.  You're my British GF!!!  :tongue:




okaaaay...how 'bout this... :hit::heart:

Luuurve the new avi btw...sooo cute..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Yeah. I love 'em too. Great sense of humor.



Ta muchly me ol' mucker...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2015)

My Mom says that one of our ancestors, at one time, was the Lord Mayor of London. As I recall, the name Halifax springs to mind.

The name "Webster"  (me) is also in the mix.  I love the Brits and loved my time in England

 Sense of humor?  Think:  Mrs. Brown.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

I like mixing Avatars up, I get bored.  I do the same thing with my desktops.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> My Mom says that one of our ancestors, at one time, was the Lord Mayor of London. As I recall, the name Halifax springs to mind.
> 
> The name "Webster"  (me) is also in the mix.  I love the Brits and loved my time in England
> 
> Sense of humor?  Think:  Mrs. Brown.



Yikes Mrs Brown is Irish...much as I love the Irish, as I'm half Irish...they are not British..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I like mixing Avatars up, I get bored.  I do the same thing with my desktops.



yeah me too....I got a lovely compliment the other day...O/h uses scientific or abstract pictures as his desktop wallpapers.._always._. and I walked into his office the other day and saw he was using one of my countryside pictures that I'd taken a couple of weeks ago as his desktop....and he's got a 28'' monitor Like mine  so it looks really nice..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> yeah me too....I got a lovely compliment the other day...O/h uses scientific or abstract pictures as his desktop wallpapers.._always._. and I walked into his office the other day and saw he was using one of my countryside pictures that I'd taken a couple of weeks ago as his desktop....and he's got a 28'' monitor Like mine  so it looks really nice..



I have used yours and also Annies before.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

My father was stationed in England for a time during WW2. I remember him talking about how much he loved it... the people and beautiful countryside. He wanted to bring us over but sadly, it never worked out.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> My Mom says that one of our ancestors, at one time, was the Lord Mayor of London. As I recall, the name Halifax springs to mind.



Was it this guy Falcon?... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hallifax


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have used yours and also Annies before.




Very honoured ..thank you.. ...Rose can you remember where your dad was stationed?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I'm not crazy about the Margaret Thatcher types or the obnoxious soccer fans but for the most part I love the Brits, their history, their culture, their accents, their food . . . Well maybe not their food.



It's an old myth that the food here is rubbish.  And the number of accents is incredible!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> My Mom says that one of our ancestors, at one time, was the Lord Mayor of London. As I recall, the name Halifax springs to mind.
> 
> The name "Webster"  (me) is also in the mix.  I love the Brits and loved my time in England
> 
> Sense of humor?  Think:  Mrs. Brown.



You do realize that the best part of Britain (and the UK) is Scotland, right?


----------



## Lon (Aug 7, 2015)

They actually eat cucumber sandwiches with warm beer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> They actually eat cucumber sandwiches with warm beer.



I've never had a cucumber sandwich but I think some of the posh ones might.  And the warm beer thing is total BS.  It comes from the fact that ales are cool, not cold.  Lagers are icy cold.  So nobody drinks warm beer here, ever. layful:  And they don't drink Budweiser!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> They actually eat cucumber sandwiches with warm beer.



Absolutely Barbaric.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Hard to believe so many of us originated in such a backward society, huh?  *sooner or later I will pay for this*



You're such a troublemaker, Jim, dear!  layful:

I am British by choice, not by necessity.  I could live out my life here with a permanent visa but wanted to be a citizen.  I love having two citizenships.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You're such a troublemaker, Jim, dear!  layful:
> 
> I am British by choice, not by necessity.  I could live out my life here with a permanent visa but wanted to be a citizen.  I love having two citizenships.




Troublemaker?  MOI?  How dare you, Annie?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> They actually eat cucumber sandwiches with warm beer.



Besides... cucumber sandwiches are eaten at places like the Ritz with tea and scones and cake.  Not beer.  No breeding whatsoever, eh, Lon?!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've never had a cucumber sandwich but I think some of the posh ones might.  And the warm beer thing is total BS.  It comes from the fact that ales are cool, not cold.  Lagers are icy cold.  So nobody drinks warm beer here, ever. layful:  And they don't drink Budweiser!!



Absolutely right Annie about the warm beer totally BS... and btw yes I've had cucumber sarnies...quite nice on a hot summer day..but not with beer...with iced fruit juice


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Troublemaker?  MOI?  How dare you, Annie?



Aye!  LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

OOps Glinda how did I miss you saying our food was bad????....noooooo, it isn't believe me, that is a total myth..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely right Annie about the warm beer totally BS... and btw yes I've had cucumber sarnies...quite nice on a hot summer day..but not with beer...with iced fruit juice



They could be nice on a hot day but not exactly filling.  My niece was taken to the Ritz for tea on her 7th birthday.  Cucumber sandwiches and the works.  She even wore white gloves.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OOps Glinda how did I miss you saying our food was bad????....noooooo, it isn't believe me, that is a total myth..



I have never ever had any trouble at all finding good food here.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2015)

"worst of all, they drive on the wrong side of the road!"

Driving on the right was an edict of Napoleon (that's why the Swedes only changed a few years ago - like us they were never conquered by him!).

You Yanks can do what you like, but it'll be a cold day in hell before we do what some Frog tells us!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

I've never had them at the Ritz..but I've had tea at the ritz and it's very nice..altho' they give you a lot of cake which fills you up very quickly..so you can't eat much. The first time I had cucumber sandwiches was at my friends' house when I was a teen...the parents  were titled people and it was a summers' day and there was about 6 of us at our friends' house, so we sat out on the terrace overlooking their tennis court, being served these tiny thinly cut cucumber sandwiches , and I though...**ewww* but they were really tasty...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Laurie said:


> "worst of all, they drive on the wrong side of the road!"
> 
> Driving on the right was an edict of Napoleon (that's why the Swedes only changed a few years ago - like us they were never conquered by him!).
> 
> You Yanks can do what you like,* but it'll be a cold day in hell before we do what some Frog tells us!*



Never a truer word spoken Laurie..


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2015)

Must have been Holly.  Thanks for looking this up. :love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Must have been Holly.  Thanks for looking this up. :love_heart:



You're welcome...what fun to have an ancestor who was a lord Mayor..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I've never had them at the Ritz..but I've had tea at the ritz and it's very nice..altho' they give you a lot of cake which fills you up very quickly..so you can't eat much. The first time I had cucumber sandwiches was at my friends' house when I was a teen...the parents  were titled people and it was a summers' day and there was about 6 of us at our friends' house, so we sat out on the terrace overlooking their tennis court, being served these tiny thinly cut cucumber sandwiches , and I though...**ewww* but they were really tasty...



I love cucumber so they wouldn't be bad tasting at all.  

My brother's family was temporarily living in London so a mom and daughter trip to the Ritz for tea for her birthday.  My niece was in awe at only age 7.  She didn't have tea though, juice I think.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> They are ok but let's face it, tea instead of coffee?  They use the unnecessary U in many words and worst of all, *they drive on the wrong side of the road*!  But on the other hand they have some damn nice people.



How did I miss this?!  I'll have you know that when cars were first on the roads in the US they drove on the left!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How did I miss this?!  I'll have you know that when cars were first on the roads in the US they drove on the left!



And then we realized our mistake.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And then we realized our mistake.



I prefer driving on the left even though I drove on the right for 30 years first.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I prefer driving on the left even though I drove on the right for 30 years first.



Funnily enough, when I lived in Germany I found driving on the right much easier and more natural.

Don'y you dare tell the Americans or French I said so though!


----------



## Glinda (Aug 7, 2015)

About the food.  I'll admit I've had some good meals there and cucumber sandwiches sound just fine.  But I don't eat meat.  And some of the parts of animals they're willing to eat are just disgusting.  ick!  On the other hand, something I forgot to mention that I  love (or is it luurve?) is the gardens!  OMG!  Those alone make up for haggis and kidneys and all that icky stuff!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Glinda said:


> About the food.  I'll admit I've had some good meals there and cucumber sandwiches sound just fine.  But I don't eat meat.  And some of the parts of animals they're willing to eat are just disgusting.  ick!  On the other hand, something I forgot to mention that I  love (or is it luurve?) is the gardens!  OMG!  Those alone make up for haggis and kidneys and all that icky stuff!



There are plenty of other foods to choose.  Not like haggis and kidney are the only things on the menu.  Tons of veggie choices as well.  My veggie brother was dead impressed with the veggie options when he lived here.  

As for gardens...come up and see ours!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Funnily enough, when I lived in Germany I found driving on the right much easier and more natural.
> 
> Don'y you dare tell the Americans or French I said so though!



I get really annoyed when I go back to the US and drive.  They may have roundabouts now, which they didn't when I lived there, but they aren't the same.  And those 4 way stop signs!  Traffic just flows more smoothly here.  Plus you can flip the finger at another driver who screws up and not worry about him shooting you!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And then we realized our mistake.



Okay.  You only think it's weird because that is what you are used to.  My nephew was surprised that the fast lane was different here on the motorway than in the US.  Well...duh.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

Nothing posh about cucumber sandwiches, I have had them since I was a child and the only titles in my family were Mr and Mrs.

I also have had tea at the Ritz and very nice it was too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Bee said:


> Nothing posh about cucumber sandwiches, I have had them since I was a child and the only titles in my family were Mr and Mrs.
> 
> I also have had tea at the Ritz and very nice it was too.



Well, maybe I'll have to try one.  I don't eat white bread though.  Do you put mayo or butter on them?


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

Either whichever you prefer, when I was a  child it would have been  butter.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Bee said:


> Either whichever you prefer, when I was a  child it would have been  butter.



I never ate a sandwich with butter until I moved here.  And I like them. It was always mayo or mustard.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, maybe I'll have to try one.  I don't eat white bread though.  Do you put mayo or butter on them?



The first time I was served them they were sliced paper thin, and served on equally paper thin white bread and butter cut into tiny bite size pieces.. nowadays If I have them I make them on thin sliced wholemeal or seeded granary with mayo...or even a thin spread of taramasalata


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> The first time I was served them they were sliced paper thin, and served on equally paper thin white bread and butter cut into tiny bite size pieces.. nowadays If I have them I make them on thin sliced wholemeal or seeded granary with mayo...or even a thin spread of taramasalata



I always thought they were on white bread which I only eat if I'm having a white bakery roll with bacon, or french bread.  Otherwise won't touch it. Seed wholemeal would be nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> They are ok but let's face it, tea instead of coffee?  They use the unnecessary U in many words and worst of all, they drive on the wrong side of the road!  But on the other hand they have some damn nice people.



Yes, they/we are nice.     I love tea with milk in the morning.  But my next drink is a skinny cappuccino.  Aye, I thought tea with milk was weird at first but tried it and loved it. Needs to be fairly strong British black tea, not wussy American tea.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

I have never ever drank tea, the only one in my family not to like it, so it is always coffee for me made with all milk.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I always thought they were on white bread which I only eat if I'm having a white bakery roll with bacon, or french bread.  Otherwise won't touch it. Seed wholemeal would be nice.




Just have the bread of your choice, the sandwiches will still be very nice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Bee said:


> I have never ever drank tea, the only one in my family not to like it, so it is always coffee for me made with all milk.



I was a big coffee drinker when I moved here.  But my choices always seemed to be tea - too hot - or cooled with milk, or instant coffee. Yuck.  I switched to tea but also drink some coffee. But definitely need tea with milk first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

From a child I could never abide tea.

My father ( an Edinburgh man) used to drink his tea that hot that he would be pulling his cup towards him while my mother was still pouring from the tea pot.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, they/we are nice.     I love tea with milk in the morning.  But my next drink is a skinny cappuccino.  Aye, I thought tea with milk was weird at first but tried it and loved it. Needs to be fairly strong British black tea, not wussy American tea.



I always have tea first thing in the morning with milk too...and then exactly like you my next drink is usually a skinny latte at the cafe next door to work before I go in...then the rest of the day i drink flavoured water until the evening and then more tea..I never drink alcohol....ever!! I'm teetotal, so if I go out in the evening it's flavoured still water. 

Yep also same as you..I'm not keen on white bread it's not good for you..but bacon sarnies taste much better on white rolls or bread.. than wholemeal..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

There is only one sandwich bread for me when eating anything but peanut butter and jelly.  That bread is......*Tad da* Russian Rye.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Bee said:


> From a child I could never abide tea.
> 
> My father ( an Edinburgh man) used to drink his tea that hot that he would be pulling his cup towards him while my mother was still pouring from the tea pot.



Oh no!  Too hot!  My dh has started drinking his tea w/o milk, but adds cold water to it so he doesn't have to wait.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I always have tea first thing in the morning with milk too...and then exactly like you my next drink is usually a skinny latte at the cafe next door to work before I go in...then the rest of the day i drink flavoured water until the evening and then more tea..I never drink alcohol....ever!! I'm teetotal, so if I go out in the evening it's flavoured still water.
> 
> Yep also same as you..I'm not keen on white bread it's not good for you..but bacon sarnies taste much better on white rolls or bread.. than wholemeal..



White bread has all that's good about bread removed.  But, a white roll with bacon is the only way to go.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly,,, and there's nothing nicer than a freshly baked Scottish Morning roll..I miss them!!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> The first time I was served them they were sliced paper thin, and served on equally paper thin white bread and butter cut into tiny bite size pieces.. nowadays If I have them I make them on thin sliced wholemeal or seeded granary with mayo...or even a thin spread of taramasalata



I had never heard of taramasalata or tasted it under any other name before this post.  I looked it up; how very interesting! I know I'd like to try it, but I doubt I'll take the trouble to make it, assuming I could even find the roe- just for myself. I know no one in my family would eat it.

I have never seen this in the stores here. Holly, do you make your own or buy it already prepared?

As for cucumber sandwiches; while I like cucumbers I don't think I ever ate the sandwich.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> There is only one sandwich bread for me when eating anything but peanut butter and jelly.  That bread is......*Tad da* Russian Rye.



I haven't seen that bread here, but I'd likely try it if I saw it.  Sounds like something you'd put ham on, right?


----------



## Pam (Aug 7, 2015)

Coffee for me, used to drink a lot of it but cut right back a number of years ago, now only have one cup first thing in the morning.  I will have the occasional cup of tea round at youngest son's house as they don't drink coffee. Got to be a good strong cup though and not too much milk in it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I haven't seen that bread here, but I'd likely try it if I saw it.  Sounds like something you'd put ham on, right?



Ham, roast beef, salami etc....MMMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

Rose...I buy it ready made. It's in the chiller cabinet in the supermarket in little pots  usually next to Houmous , tzatziki,  chick pea dips,    etc.. 





I wanna try that Russian Rye bread too...I've tried German Black bread but I hated that...waaay too dry..I don't think I've ever seen Russian rye bread in the supermarket here..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's what we buy, I also do not like the dark bread.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I haven't seen that bread here, but I'd likely try it if I saw it.  Sounds like something you'd put ham on, right?




Don't know if this rye bread is the same but this link with stockists may help or you can buy on line................

http://www.village-bakery.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=62


----------



## Pam (Aug 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> White bread has all that's good about bread removed.  But, a white roll with bacon is the only way to go.



Got to be white bread for a chip butty as well.


----------



## Bee (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh! yes agreed Pam.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Bee said:


> Don't know if this rye bread is the same but this link may help................
> 
> http://www.village-bakery.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=67&Itemid=62



Thanks, Bee.  I'll take a look.  Our only shop is Morrison's.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Pam said:


> Got to be white bread for a chip butty as well.



I had one of those once although I was thought it was strange.  But it was good.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

We can get Rye bread in all of our supermarkets ..but I don't think it's Russian rye bread...I think it's German which isn't very nice..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> We can get Rye bread in all of our supermarkets ..but I don't think it's Russian rye bread...I think it's German which isn't very nice..



My Morrisons is quite limited but I haven't looked.  But will do and report back.

I could always find a recipe and make my own in the bread machine.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 7, 2015)

When you want a bacon sarnie, try using the part baked baguette type bread from the supermarket,it only needs five mins in the oven, while you are cooking the bacon, then it will be ready to eat, gorgeous!
I love cucumber sandwiches, you peel the cucumber and slice thinly and use any bread you prefer , but it needs salt, it makes all the difference.
I must be the only British poster here not to have had tea at the Ritz!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 7, 2015)

AZ, I know this is just a jokey thread, but we really do have some fab beers made here, a tremendous choice in our pubs.I like a pint of Black Sheep or Doombar.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

Regarding the Russian rye, I don't see name in my area. I believe it is what we call Jewish rye here in the southern New England/New York City area. You can get with with or without caraway seeds. I love the seeds.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2015)

I've found some Russian ..looked online at one of our  supermarkets (waitrose Annie)..and they have it..and best of all it's wheat and yeast free...and I can have it with corriander instead of Carraway seeds, so I'll get some next time I'm shopping.


----------



## Josiah (Aug 7, 2015)

Gee with all this Hail Britannia sentiment flowing you wounder why we ever fought the Revolutionary War. I know....so we could drive of the right hand side of the road....doesn't it say something about that in the Declaration of Independence?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

RR  No.  It's different bread.  Oro wheat makes both.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## LindaE (Aug 7, 2015)

Well, let's see... according to statistics, most Americans are descendants of Europe. My ancestry is German-Dutch and my son's family (on his father's side) are Welsh. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

oakapple said:


> When you want a bacon sarnie, try using the part baked baguette type bread from the supermarket,it only needs five mins in the oven, while you are cooking the bacon, then it will be ready to eat, gorgeous!
> I love cucumber sandwiches, you peel the cucumber and slice thinly and use any bread you prefer , but it needs salt, it makes all the difference.
> I must be the only British poster here not to have had tea at the Ritz!



I haven't had tea in the Ritz. Back in 2006 when my niece went I think it was £40 each. No thanks!

We don't often have bacon rolls at home, just when out. But our bakery makes lovely rolls!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I've found some Russian ..looked online at one of our  supermarkets (waitrose Annie)..and they have it..and best of all it's wheat and yeast free...and I can have it with corriander instead of Carraway seeds, so I'll get some next time I'm shopping.



I'm stuck here. Only Morrison's. Even when we go into Glasgow I don't remember seeing any Waitrose.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Well, let's see... according to statistics, most Americans are descendants of Europe. My ancestry is German-Dutch and my son's family (on his father's side) are Welsh.
> 
> Just sayin.



I'm Irish, Welsh, Scottish, English and a wee bit German.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Annie there's a waitrose at Byres Road, ...there's another in Newton Mearns.. and one in Milngavie....probably easier and much less hassle to make you own..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Annie there's a waitrose at Byres Road, ...there's another in Newton Mearns.. and one in Milngavie....probably easier and much less hassle to make you own..



We always take bus or train into city centre, so we aren't flexible.  I'll find a recipe for it for my machine.

Train is cheap, bus is free, and we have to take a ferry which is only free without the car. Plus parking in city centre!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

If you really wanted to of course you can just get the underground from the City centre to Byres Road ...or the bus..not far.......but as you say...much more simple to make your own..


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I get really annoyed when I go back to the US and drive.  They may have roundabouts now, which they didn't when I lived there, but they aren't the same.  And those 4 way stop signs!  Traffic just flows more smoothly here.  Plus you can flip the finger at another driver who screws up and not worry about him shooting you!



Oh yes, British  road engineers love their roundabouts, almost to obsession.   I used to use this one, the Magic Roundabout in Swindon,   regularly.  So notorious it has its own entry in Wiki (worth a look for road nuts)








Can you imagine that  between 5 and 6 on a workday?

Not many other countries seem to have them. I've seen one or two on the mainland, and I suppose the Peripherique counts as one in its own way, but give me the logic of traffic lights any day!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> If you really wanted to of course you can just get the underground from the City centre to Byres Road ...or the bus..not far.......but as you say...much more simple to make your own..



Byres road sounds familiar.  We went to a wedding via or on that road.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Laurie we have a similar r/a to that in Hemel Hempstead centre ...much harder to negotiate than the swindon one in my opinion...here's a video showing just one side of it, and remember there are mini r/a's on the roundabout all the way around..I was there just 2 weeks ago...have negotiated that roundabout dozens of times over the years..never had a problem, it's easy as long as you obey the give way to the right..rules of the road!! 







However if you want a scary roundabout...then they don't come more scary than this one with no road markings at all at the Arc de triomphe Paris...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Oh yes, British  road engineers love their roundabouts, almost to obsession.   I used to use this one, the Magic Roundabout in Swindon,   regularly.  So notorious it has its own entry in Wiki (worth a look for road nuts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't like to drive on that set of roundabouts, but I find them more efficient than stoplights.  The US is getting lots of roundabouts but the rules are simpler I think.  Mentioned to nephew about being able to turn from lanes other than the outside one and he thought that would be confusing.  

http://www.2pass.co.uk/roundabout.htm#.VcXQlvlVikp


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Spain has r/a's only difference to here of course is that we have to drive around them the opposite way...that's confusing until you get used to it...I lived in Spain for many years and each time I came back to the Uk on a visit I would start to negotiate one of our r/a's on the wrong side of the road...even now when i go out to Spain the first day driving there there  will almost  always be one r/a where I start to go around the opposite way..and hubs will be shouting...We're in Spain...!!!!! layful:  other than that I have to be honest and say once I got used to driving on the right in europe, I always found it to be more intuitive than driving on the left as we do in the UK...


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Spain has r/a's only difference to here of course is that we have to drive around them the opposite way...that's confusing until you get used to it...I lived in Spain for man years and each time I came back to the Uk on a visit I would start to negotiate one of our r/a's on the wrong side of the road...even now when i go out to Spain the first day driving there there  will almost  always be one r/a where I start to go around the opposite way..and hubs will be shouting...We're in Spain...!!!!! layful:  other than that I have to be honest and say once I got used to driving on the right in europe, I always found it to be more intuitive than driving on the left as we do in the UK...



I learned to drive on roundabouts in the UK, so I'm sure I'd go the wrong way if I was in a country where you drive on the right.  Hubby said he's driven the wrong way on a roundabout in France.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

I've driven all over Europe, including most of  the Greek Islands , and I've almost done it in every country that drives on the opposite side... 



here's a list of countries who drive on the left like us...

Anguilla
 Antigua and Barbuda 
 Australia 
 Bahamas 
 Bangladesh 
 Barbados 
 Bermuda 
 Bhutan 
 Bophuthatswana 
 Botswana 
 British Virgin Islands 
 Brunei 
 Cayman Islands 
 Channel Islands 
 Ciskei 
 Cyprus 
 Dominica 
 Falkland Islands 
 Fiji 
 Grenada 
 Guyana 
 Hong Kong 
 India 
 Indonesia 
 Ireland 
 Jamaica 
 Japan 
 Kenya 
 Lesotho 
 Macau 
 Malawi 
 Malaysia 
 Malta 
 Mauritius 
 Montserrat 
 Mozambique 
 Namibia 
 Nepal 
 New Zealand 
 Pakistan 
 Papua 
 New Guinea 
 St. Vincent and Grenadines 
 Seychelles 
 Sikkim 
 Singapore 
 Solomon Islands 
 Somalia 
 South Africa 
 Sri Lanka 
 St Kitts and Nevis 
 St. Helena 
 St. Lucia 
 Surinam 
 Swaziland 
 Tanzania 
 Thailand 
 Tonga 
 Trinidad and Tobago 
 Uganda 
 United Kingdom 
 US Virgin Islands 
 Venda 
 Zambia 
 Zimbabwe


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm Irish, Welsh, Scottish, English and a wee bit German.



See? 



Laurie said:


> Oh yes, British  road engineers love their roundabouts, almost to obsession.   I used to use this one, the Magic Roundabout in Swindon,   regularly.  So notorious it has its own entry in Wiki (worth a look for road nuts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I DESPISE roudabouts. If there's an alternate route to go around them, I take it. I don't care how far out of my way it takes me. It's become a new 'obsession' or 'fad' here and it makes me fume.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> See?
> 
> 
> 
> I DESPISE roudabouts. If there's an alternate route to go around them, I take it. I don't care how far out of my way it takes me. It's become a new 'obsession' or 'fad' here and it makes me fume.



You've never be able to drive in Europe, Africa and many other places.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I've driven all over Europe, including most of  the Greek Islands , and I've almost done it in every country that drives on the opposite side...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First time I drove on the left was Ireland and I had no idea about the rules on roundabouts.  Managed not to get in any accidents.  I've driven in Thailand which is also the left.  Uganda is left but I refused to drive there.  And wasn't asked to do any of the driving in South Africa or Australia.


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You've never be able to drive in Europe, Africa and many other places.



Haha, I know. And thankfully I don't have to. If this 'roundabout' obsession continues in the U.S., I'll be up a creek.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Haha, I know. And thankfully I don't have to. If this 'roundabout' obsession continues in the U.S., I'll be up a creek.



I'm afraid you'll have to learn to deal with them.  My family and friends tell me they are popping up everywhere.


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm afraid you'll have to learn to deal with them.  My family and friends tell me they are popping up everywhere.



Yes, they are. There's ONE that I've got the hang of. But then there's this other one that's closer to my home and it is HORRIBLE. I don't know who designed that stupid thing, but I took one that had a left arrow, going in the direction I was driving, and I ended up in oncoming traffic. Scared the poop out of me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

I HATE Roundabouts!!  We have one in Arizona, in Sedona.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Do you have any that are multilane - like 3 or 4?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't know.  I avoid them.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

Cant understand this post picking on the brits,
did we all forget what they did in World War 2.   (died 326,000)


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I HATE Roundabouts!!  We have one in Arizona, in Sedona.


We have several here in Florida and one locally that I use several times a week. I like those for the safety of traffic.

*Modern roundabouts have improved traffic safety and traffic operations over older circles...*These changes improved the safety characteristics of the circular intersections by reducing the number and particularly the severity of collisions.  Thus, the resultant modern roundabout is significantly different from the older traffic circle both in how it operates and in how it is designed.  The modern roundabout represents a substantial improvement, in terms of operations and safety, when compared with older rotaries and traffic circles.  Therefore, many countries have adopted them as a common intersection form and some have developed extensive design guides and methods to evaluate the performance of modern roundabouts.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Cant understand this post picking on the brits,
> did we all forget what they did in World War 2.   (died 326,000)




I posted this and if you see it as "picking on Brits" you need to learn what humor is all about.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I posted this and if you see it as "picking on Brits" you need to learn what humor is all about.



Maybe you need to put a   there to let us know that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Maybe you need to put a   there to let us know that.



You are the only one who didn't.


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Hey, I've been to British discussion boards and you should see the way they pick on the Americans, LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

During the stress of WW2 the Brits used to say of the American GI's, "They're over sexed, over paid, overfed and over here!"
Our guys sure brought a lot of their ladies home as war brides though. *LOL*


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Cant understand this post picking on the brits,
> did we all forget what they did in World War 2.   (died 326,000)



It's a joke!!  I didn't feel picked on.  Jim only picks on those with the wrong political opinions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It's a joke!!  I didn't feel picked on.  Jim only picks on those with the wrong political opinions.



*LOL*  Annie, you know me so well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *LOL*  Annie, you know me so well.



Aye!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Laurie we have a similar r/a to that in Hemel Hempstead centre ...much harder to negotiate than the swindon one in my opinion...here's a video showing just one side of it, and remember there are mini r/a's on the roundabout all the way around..I was there just 2 weeks ago...have negotiated that roundabout dozens of times over the years..never had a problem, it's easy as long as you obey the give way to the right..rules of the road!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could deal with the Hemel Hempstead one if I was used to it, but Paris, no way!  I very rarely drive on any big roundabouts any more, only the 2 mini-roundabouts where I live.  One stop light.   Hubby says the very worst place he's driven is Barcelona.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2015)

"you should see the way they pick on the Americans, LOL"

That's different.

Picking on the  Brits is nasty and perverse.

Picking on Americans is a God granted right, for the whole world, not just Brits.

I thought all Americans knew that.

However, the Brits do have a special concession regarding the French!

(Just in case, that's a joke, I don't do those smiley thingjes!)


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Laurie said:


> "you should see the way they pick on the Americans, LOL"
> 
> That's different.
> 
> ...



Heck, I pick on Americans all the time, LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Heck, I pick on Americans all the time, LOL



So do I but I get called anti-American when I do.


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So do I but I get called anti-American when I do.



Not surprising. People are easily offended.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Anyone can call me anything they wish, I reserve the right to reply.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Not surprising. People are easily offended.



Yea, but I'm American as well.  Americans in the US can bash each other, but a 'traitor' who moves away can't.


----------



## LindaE (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yea, but I'm American as well.  Americans in the US can bash each other, but a 'traitor' who moves away can't.



Makes sense.

LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Anyone can call me anything they wish, I reserve the right to reply.



Same as my dh!  He loves to make fun of anyone and everyone and he's equal opportunity - any country, anything.  It's in his genes.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2015)

The Brits can take credit for so many of my favorite things ---  importing tea, the English language of course, Monty  Python, Colin Firth, The Beatles  & Stones, Trifle, Marmalade, Scones, Shortbread, and best of all,  Fish & Chips.  Three Cheers for the Brits!  :thankyou1:


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2015)

I think the Brits are much like us only we have more hypocrisy in our politics and everyday lives. We used to be a Democracy like the Brits but we let that slip away.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> The Brits can take credit for so many of my favorite things ---  importing tea, the English language of course, Monty  Python, Colin Firth, The Beatles  & Stones, Trifle, Marmalade, Scones, Shortbread, and best of all,  Fish & Chips.  Three Cheers for the Brits!  :thankyou1:



And from the Scots (who are also Brits):
TV
bicycle
steam engine
telephone
fax machine
penicillin
tarmac
raincoats
radar
thermos flasks
telegraph
whisky
Harry Potter
Sherlock Holmes
etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Same as my dh!  He loves to make fun of anyone and everyone and he's equal opportunity - any country, anything.  It's in his genes.



We won't discuss whats in his jeans.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2015)

Raincoats too?  Well, I'll be darned! 
And of course whiskey from the Scots, praise on high!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We won't discuss whats in his jeans.



I knew some smart ar*e would say that!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Raincoats too?  Well, I'll be darned!
> And of course whiskey from the Scots, praise on high!



Yep, Mackintosh (or Mac) raincoats.  Whisky, no 'e' in Scotland.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> And from the Scots (who are also Brits):
> TV
> bicycle
> steam engine
> ...



Well, some of those are up for debate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, some of those are up for debate.



Great.  Name them.  I know both the US and Canada try to claim Alexander Bell as their own, but he was already born, raised and university educated in Scotland before he emigrated.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Great.  Name them.  I know both the US and Canada try to claim Alexander Bell as their own, but he was already born, raised and university educated in Scotland before he emigrated.



So if a man is born in another country but invents something in his new country his old country gets the credit?  Annie, go to google and ask who invented the telephone, the steam engine, others and you will find many are debatable.  I have no dog in this hunt but I was merely commenting about the controversy in some of the claims.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So if a man is born in another country but invents something in his new country his old country gets the credit?  Annie, go to google and ask who invented the telephone, the steam engine, others and you will find many are debatable.  I have no dog in this hunt but I was merely commenting about the controversy in some of the claims.



I know, Jim.  I've been in these discussions before.  If a man like Bell was born and raised and educated through university in Scotland, then it was a 'Scot' who invented the telephone even though he was living elsewhere when he did it.  He was 5 years old when he emigrated that would be different.

But you wouldn't say the phone was invented in Scotland.  It was invented in the US by a Scot, rather than an American.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> So if a man is born in another country but invents something in his new country his old country gets the credit?  Annie, go to google and ask who invented the telephone, the steam engine, others and you will find many are debatable.  I have no dog in this hunt but I was merely commenting about the controversy in some of the claims.



The steam engine was not actually invented by James Watt (a man from Greenock which is near me), but he gets the credit for making it usable.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh as a born and raised Celtic lassie I can't tell you how many times in my life I've had this same conversation about Scottish inventors..  I have to say Annie, I do admire your unstinting loyalty to our country...it's a joy to read..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

LindaE said:


> Hey, I've been to British discussion boards and you should see the way they pick on the Americans, LOL




Not me...I love Americans, that's why, of all the forums I am a member I spend the majority of my internet time on this largely American one.. and one day, please God, I'll actually get to visit the USA..


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Not me...I love Americans, that's why, of all the forums I am a member I spend the majority of my internet time on this largely American one.. and one day, please God, I'll actually get to visit the USA..



Once you go yank, you never go back.  BUT, you'll have to spell color and honor and other similar words without the poor tired U..  AND, stay on the RIGHT side of the road please.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Once you go yank, you never go back.  BUT, you'll have to spell color and honor and other similar words without the poor tired U..  AND, stay on the RIGHT side of the road please.




NOPE!!! Shan't!! :noway:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> NOPE!!! Shan't!! :noway:




:boo::badgirl::disagree::lame::saywhat::yeahright::hit::shucks:lease:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yea, but I'm American as well.  Americans in the US can bash each other, but a 'traitor' who moves away can't.



Ameriscot, you are a true American, and anyone who calls you a traitor just because you moved to beautiful Scotland to be with your wonderful husband, truly has some issues. I am US born and raised, lived here all my life,  and there's no way I'd be fool enough to call you a traitor. :love_heart:


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 8, 2015)

This is a very silly discussion......it's an Australian birthright to pick on the POMS. Especially after they beat us at cricket.


----------



## Bee (Aug 8, 2015)

Many years ago I belonged to an American forum where they liked to pick on the English, also an Australian forum where it was obvious by one particular member she didn't like the English...........I am afraid it is just par for the course on forums.


----------



## Bee (Aug 8, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> This is a very silly discussion......it's an Australian birthright to pick on the POMS. Especially after they beat us at cricket.




Yeah! well I could say the Australians are poor losers at sport.......................but I won't.:badgirl::lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 8, 2015)

We Canucks will pick on anyone, even in our jeans. Lol. We are sooo colourful!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Bee said:


> Many years ago I belonged to an American forum where they liked to pick on the English, also an Australian forum where it was obvious by one particular member she didn't like the English...........I am afraid it is just par for the course on forums.



But this is satire, not mean spirited.


----------



## Bee (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh! I see.:rolleyes-new:


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Well apparently Bee feels this thread embodies true ill feelings toward our British members.  I hope no one else suffers under that impression.  I am very sorry if anyone took anything I said here as anything other than the kind of teasing one does with people they care about.  Clearly all my comments were simply satire and not  meant as anything other than that.


----------



## Bee (Aug 8, 2015)

_*Well apparently Bee feels this thread embodies true ill feelings toward our British members.*_

You have got that wrong Jim and that is what happens when you make assumptions about people.

I was actually passing comment after reading the quote in comment 136, I just couldn't be bothered to go back and find the original post.

I am sorry I tried to join in this thread now, I will be more careful in future or keep my mouth shut altogether.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry I simply misunderstood.:crying:


----------



## Bee (Aug 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Sorry I simply misunderstood.:crying:



Apology accepted.:kiss:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well apparently Bee feels this thread embodies true ill feelings toward our British members.  I hope no one else suffers under that impression.  I am very sorry if anyone took anything I said here as anything other than the kind of teasing one does with people they care about.  Clearly all my comments were simply satire and not  meant as anything other than that.



Naw, we know you're just 'taking the pish'!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Once you go yank, you never go back.  BUT, you'll have to spell color and honor and other similar words without the poor tired U..  AND, stay on the RIGHT side of the road please.



After all these years color etc look wrong to me! And you couldn't pay me to say erb instead of herb!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Ameriscot, you are a true American, and anyone who calls you a traitor just because you moved to beautiful Scotland to be with your wonderful husband, truly has some issues. I am US born and raised, lived here all my life,  and there's no way I'd be fool enough to call you a traitor. :love_heart:



Thanks SB!  I am loyal to both as my user name says although the popularity of people like Trump make it really embarrassing!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> Yeah! well I could say the Australians are poor losers at sport.......................but I won't.:badgirl::lol1:




Tell you what.........you can keep the Ashes but you have to take back Tony Abbott as well.............fair's fair!!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> Yeah! well I could say the Australians are poor losers at sport.......................but I won't.:badgirl::lol1:



You could be right........we're just not used to losing like some others I won't mention.............layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Tell you what.........you can keep the Ashes but you have to take back Tony Abbott as well.............fair's fair!!



Send Tony Abbott to another planet!  And you can both keep cricket in Oz and England, not in Scotland.  B.O.R.I.N.G.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 9, 2015)

"Anyone can call me anything they wish"

As long as it's not too late to get breakfast!

"Oh as a born and raised Celtic lassie I can't tell you how many times in my life I've had this same conversation about Scottish inventors."

You should worry.  Try convincing anyone that Agincourt and Crecy were won by the Welsh, or that the last invasion of the UK was defeated by the Welsh before the English even knew it had taken place!

I never say anything about Americans that I wouldn't say about my oldest friend.  Mind you, he does live in San Antonio!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> Many years ago I belonged to an American forum where they liked to pick on the English, also an Australian forum where it was obvious by one particular member she didn't like the English...........I am afraid it is just par for the course on forums.



I didn't say _all_ Americans are nice...nor any other nationality, that would be ridiculous....I meant that I like Americans enough to prefer to be in _their_ company on a forum in preference to most other forums of which I'm a member


----------



## Bee (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh! for goodness sake, there are too many misunderstandings on this thread, this is a result of people not reading posts correctly......................think it best if I take a break from the forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

If you prefer not to be misunderstood in a reply to a post Bee, it would be easier if you quoted the post to which you're replying!!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 9, 2015)

Bee said:


> Oh! for goodness sake, there are too many misunderstandings on this thread, this is a result of people not reading posts correctly......................think it best if I take a break from the forum.



Is this comment meant for me? I don't think I misunderstood anything........it was meant as a joke.....stirring POMS is a national sport in Australia.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Is this comment meant for me? I don't think I misunderstood anything........it was meant as a joke.....stirring POMS is a national sport in Australia.



That's true...LOL....purrrremuuupppp....cobber.. :tongue:


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 9, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> That's true...LOL....purrrremuuupppp....cobber.. :tongue:



This will no doubt get me in trouble but hey WTH......Q. How can you tell when a plane on the tarmac is full of English tourists??    A. Because you can still hear the whining after the engines have stopped.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Send Tony Abbott to another planet!  And you can both keep cricket in Oz and England, not in Scotland.  B.O.R.I.N.G.



Totally agree with you on both counts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> This will no doubt get me in trouble but hey WTH......Q. How can you tell when a plane on the tarmac is full of English tourists??    A. Because you can still hear the whining after the engines have stopped.



I can laugh since I'm in Scotland and my dh is Scottish.  :lol1:Although Holly lives in England, she is Scottish as well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Totally agree with you on both counts.



:grin:  I hear about Tony Abbott all the time from my Aussie inlaws!  Who voted for this guy?!  None of them are interested in cricket either and I really don't know anyone who is even though I know many English and Aussies.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I can laugh since I'm in Scotland and my dh is Scottish.  :lol1:Although Holly lives in England, she is Scottish as well.



Exxxcccsssactly


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> :grin:  I hear about Tony Abbott all the time from my Aussie inlaws!  Who voted for this guy?!  None of them are interested in cricket either and I really don't know anyone who is even though I know many English and Aussies.



me too...I've really read about this Tony Abbott and he sounds like a real idiot..how on earth was he voted in?


----------



## Laurie (Aug 9, 2015)

".stirring POMS is a national sport in Australia."

Ah!  So no longer cricket then?

Probably a wise choice!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> :grin:  I hear about Tony Abbott all the time from my Aussie inlaws!  Who voted for this guy?!  None of them are interested in cricket either and I really don't know anyone who is even though I know many English and Aussies.



Believe me there are many, many cricket fanatics in Australia. Mainly men and they treat the cricketers like Gods. I've never been interested.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 10, 2015)

Droll laurie......very, very droll.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> me too...I've really read about this Tony Abbott and he sounds like a real idiot..how on earth was he voted in?



Hard to say as no one will admit to voting for him.....as socially unacceptable as picking your nose.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Believe me there are many, many cricket fanatics in Australia. Mainly men and they treat the cricketers like Gods. I've never been interested.


They won't be treating them like Gods at the moment though!!:glee:


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 11, 2015)

oakapple said:


> They won't be treating them like Gods at the moment though!!:glee:



No and they're searching for reasons for the downfall.....often and loudly. Some are blaming the distraction of the WAGS being on tour with them.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> me too...I've really read about this Tony Abbott and he sounds like a real idiot..how on earth was he voted in?




Being an idiot does not disqualify one from being elected.  Americans voted twice for Bush.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2015)

And also twice for what we have now.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> And also twice for what we have now.




And you're damn lucky to have it too.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 11, 2015)

Just waiting for you to see the light  when all the money runs out.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 11, 2015)

I thought Bush emptied the piggy bank??


----------

